# "Personal" Grooming - Your Methods?



## Tooz

I am treading quite lightly on this, and after having consulted a mod and this thread, I have decided to ask. (This in no way shows any preference for anything other than my own personal wishes)

What are your personal grooming methods?

SS/BBWs face a different situation regarding this. I have a hard time doing what I do-- there's a large "blind spot" (a.k.a. stomach) in my way. I figure this is a good place to ask.

Sorry if this is a sensitive topic, but I really have nowhere else to ask people regarding this matter.


----------



## saturdayasusual

I have the same problem. My stomach gets in the way. It's really hard to find a position that makes it easier. 

This is a really good idea for a thread.


----------



## AnnMarie

Yeah, it's a tough topic... lol. The old thread where I referenced the trimmer (which I still have and use!) is pretty much my answer for what I use, but how is different. 

I assume you're looking for a plan of attack, what other people do?

Trying to remain stay educational... I have two approaches. 

One: lay on back, upperback/head on pillows (sort of sitting, but reclined) and reach down, everything is done by feel. One side then the other, then back, etc... until everything "feels" trimmed and right. I just lay on a towel to catch stuff, then the mess is contained. 

Two: I actually just do it while sitting on the toilet. Not GOING... LOL, just sitting there. I'm in a position to reach everything, but there is room to get my hand in/under to get the trimming done. Bonus to this.. much less clean up because everything just drops in the toilet (some strays, but easier overall). 

I realize these methods won't work depending on belly/arm length, etc... but they might help someone out. 

 

Good question!

(oh, and I suggested she put this on the clothing board for lack of a better place, and one that is mostly only populated by the girlies - yes, yes... health board, we know... but since we don't have it yet, this seemed the best place since we've had a few other "girl centric" discussions here. If it helps, think about it like "getting ready for bathing suit season" discussion! lol  )


----------



## Tooz

I'm scared of being all TMI, but what if you have some hair growth inside your outer lips? I really struggle with this, and it's definitely the biggest problem I have regarding this subject.


----------



## AnnMarie

Tooz said:


> I'm scared of being all TMI, but what if you have some hair growth inside your outer lips? I really struggle with this, and it's definitely the biggest problem I have regarding this subject.



LOL... I'm not quite sure how to explain this. 

Let's pretend we're doing the right side, ok? I place my left hand on everything to the LEFT of the right side to be groomed and cover it all up to avoid any "catching" or anything. This leaves the entire right outer lip and area just inside free and clear to "groom". I then run the trimmer over it a couple of times, turn it off, put it down, feel the area, see if/what I missed, go over it again. 

I then repeat on the other side. I'm not a super hairy person, so this takes me only a few moments, but I suspect the method would be similar no matter what. 

I hope that makes sense.

They key for me was finding a trimmer that had tiny enough teeth that it wouldn't* bite my skin, but still effective enough to actually trim the hair. I HIGHLY recommend the one I mentioned in that other thread. I don't shave down to baby's bare bottom, just very, very trimmed down. 5'o'clock shadow, if you will. Appears bald from a distance, slightly fuzzy to the touch.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist

No one will understand unless you make a video.

Now quit being a prude, Ann Marie.


----------



## AnnMarie

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> No one will understand unless you make a video.
> 
> Now quit being a prude, Ann Marie.



Fine, I'll be back in 5 mins.


----------



## Tooz

I'll have to look into a trimmer. I have always just shaved.



I really don't like the razor burn and nicks.


----------



## elle camino

AnnMarie said:


> I don't shave down to baby's bare bottom, just very, very trimmed down. 5'o'clock shadow, if you will. Appears bald from a distance, slightly fuzzy to the touch.



here's where MY question comes in:
what's the scratchyness factor, with that? like i know i tend to aggrandize things in my head, but to me it seems like...like you know how making out with a guy who's got stubble kinda leaves your face all raw and hurty?
right.
that.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist

AnnMarie said:


> Fine, I'll be back in 5 mins.



I'll be waitin'. As will about a hundred million FAs that stumbled in on this thread.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard

First off yes, my stomach gets in the way. I kinda do what AnnMarie does, but I use a lotion hair remover. I sit on the bed like she described, but I put a table top mirror in front of me and spread the gel where I want it to go. I then sit there...it only takes about 5 minutes, then shower it off. Works like a charm...no mess, no stubble. 

Here is what I use: http://www.sallyhansen.com/bd/lotion_hr.cfm

Also using the lotion...it doesn't sting and you can put it everywhere Tooz...even the area you asked about, and it removes there too. 

This stuff doesn't have the best smell, and it will linger for a day...just slightly, so be sure and use it several days before you might be "with" someone.


----------



## AnnMarie

Violet_Beauregard said:


> First off yes, my stomach gets in the way. I kinda do what AnnMarie does, but I use a lotion hair remover. I sit on the bed like she described, but I put a table top mirror in front of me and spread the gel where I want it to go. I then sit there...it only takes about 5 minutes, then shower it off. Works like a charm...no mess, no stubble.
> 
> Here is what I use: http://www.sallyhansen.com/bd/lotion_hr.cfm
> 
> Also using the lotion...it doesn't sting and you can put it everywhere Tooz...even the area you asked about, and it removes there too.
> 
> This stuff doesn't have the best smell, and it will linger for a day...just slightly, so be sure and use it several days before you might be "with" someone.



Wow! Every depilatory product I've ever seen says don't use around mucous membranes, etc. I know it says bikini area, but I always considered that the sides/panty lines, etc. 

Just saying, you're braver than me,.... I wouldn't put that stuff near all my sensitive girlie parts! LOL


----------



## AnnMarie

elle camino said:


> here's where MY question comes in:
> what's the scratchyness factor, with that? like i know i tend to aggrandize things in my head, but to me it seems like...like you know how making out with a guy who's got stubble kinda leaves your face all raw and hurty?
> right.
> that.



The first day or so it's a smidge stubbly, but not as hard as razor stubble because it's different hair, you know? After that, it's pretty soft. I don't keep it trimmed that short all the time, I do it...let it go for 2-3 weeks or something (my hair grows pretty slow) then I'll trim it again, etc.

Also, the trimmer I bought does come with guides for length, so if you don't want to trim all the way close, you don't have to. I just prefer to do that and have it last longer. I just try to remember if I'm going to see someone, say on a Friday, to do it on a Tues/Weds so it's not prickly.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard

I was kinda nervous the first time, but after I did it, and nothing fell off, it was fine. LOL :blush: 

This stuff is really quick, and I even leave it on longer to make sure it all comes off. I've never had a problem at all. *knocking on wood* :doh: 




AnnMarie said:


> Wow! Every depilatory product I've ever seen says don't use around mucous membranes, etc. I know it says bikini area, but I always considered that the sides/panty lines, etc.
> 
> Just saying, you're braver than me,.... I wouldn't put that stuff near all my sensitive girlie parts! LOL


----------



## AnnMarie

Oh, I forgot one other thing.... although it's not "do it yourself". If you have a close fat girlfriend, you can trade services and do it for each other. It's not nearly as horrifying as it might sound, and my friends and I have pretty much all traded "BBW Barbering" services. 

Speaking of video.:huh:


----------



## Ash

Violet_Beauregard said:


> I was kinda nervous the first time, but after I did it, and nothing fell off, it was fine. LOL :blush:
> 
> This stuff is really quick, and I even leave it on longer to make sure it all comes off. I've never had a problem at all. *knocking on wood* :doh:



You're braver than I, girl. I've done the depilatory on my legs and ended up with burns on my lower belly from bending over whilst my thighs were covered in the stuff. 

Never again...


----------



## Violet_Beauregard

I am woman hear me roar! LOL 

I imagine that a depilatory would affect everyone differently depending on their skin type. My skin is not overly sensitive...even in that area. (except to a cute guy's touch!!) I'm just lucky I guess, that this method works for me! 







Ashley said:


> You're braver than I, girl. I've done the depilatory on my legs and ended up with burns on my lower belly from bending over whilst my thighs were covered in the stuff.
> 
> Never again...


----------



## Sweet Tooth

You could always stand with one leg in a tub, one leg out of it, and put mirror on the edge of the tub so you can look down and see. Obviously not a little compact or anything, and make sure there's good lighting. Some mirrors that I've gotten have stands so you can angle them if just straddling them still doesn't work for you. I'm not good with doing things in the mirror [which is one reason the back of my hair always looks like crap no matter how hard I try], but it's better than doing stuff in that region blind.


----------



## LalaCity

I use this device to remove all kinds of bodily fluff (sort of an electric tweezer):

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0001HYMGA/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

Yep. It's completely "pain free"...ok, maybe not -- maybe it's more akin to being tied up in Alberto Gonzalez's private dungeon -- but it works!

The one I have I purchased at Bed, Bath and Beyond, but I suppose you could just buy it from one of a million vendors online. Braun, the manufacturer, has a dozen different models, but from what I can tell, they're all pretty much the same.

It's turned out to be a very useful little weapon in my anti-body hair arsenal...


P.S. I should say that I've used this device to do the whole "neatening up" thing downstairs, though I haven't exactly used it on the, ermm, _inner-labial_ region...I'd say it's safe to use in "that" area...the little rotating tweezers are tiny and never catch skin, only hair...


----------



## Tracyarts

Just put me on the "all natural" list. But if I ever wanted to do any grooming of that sort, I'd have somebody else do it for me with an electric trimmer. 

Tracy


----------



## TexasGirl

Ok after dealing with this for years and not exactly being happy with any results I went ahead and got a brazilian wax the other day. It did hurt, but not as bad as I thought it was going to....and I can honestly tell you it was more than worth every second of pain lol.

Bobbi


----------



## Tooz

To me, it's more than pain-- I have enough issues with a gyno, let alone a beautician. :\


----------



## elle camino

same here.
especially since, having worked at like a dozen different salons over the years, i know what it's like behind the desk. the waxers HATE doing brazilians, and it's not like they take any doctortype oaths of confidentiality. if your waxer's got something to say about your anatomy, it will be said after you pay up and leave. 
noooo thanks.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus

I agree with Tracy. I am natural - the way God intended. If Wayne wants me hairless he shaves it.


----------



## TexasGirl

lol...well i hadn't thought about that...i guess i just assumed that since that is pretty much all they do at the place i go to that they must not have a problem with it or they wouldn't work there...now you got me wondering what they had to say about me after i walked out the door  

Bobbi


----------



## activistfatgirl

I've pretty much given hope in this arena, which makes me feel a bit, I don't know, unfree to choose what I want.

But, but, but...this trimmer idea? Um, this sounds like a good idea. AnnMarie, your old link to it doesn't work now and I'm having a hard time googling it. I'd love to know the exact kind you use. Creepy, maybe, but I'm all about personal recommendations when it comes to the ladybits. I don't trust it unless a friend has been face to face with it. Heh.


----------



## AnnMarie

activistfatgirl said:


> I've pretty much given hope in this arena, which makes me feel a bit, I don't know, unfree to choose what I want.
> 
> But, but, but...this trimmer idea? Um, this sounds like a good idea. AnnMarie, your old link to it doesn't work now and I'm having a hard time googling it. I'd love to know the exact kind you use. Creepy, maybe, but I'm all about personal recommendations when it comes to the ladybits. I don't trust it unless a friend has been face to face with it. Heh.



Give me a minute, I'll find it and post. 

**edit**

Okay, here is my original post: 
_Okay, I know this is essentially off topic, but there are probably other girlies here who use/need a trimmer for their girlie parts (can you tell I'm trying to be as delicate as possible here? lol). It's also good for guys who do manscaping, so read on if you're interested.

Anyway, I recently picked up the Remington WPG-150 which is a personal trimmer with 5 different heads. It's about 5-6 inches long, so a bit of added reach, and the teeth are very tiny, so there is no machinery to chew up skin.

I just tested it quickly and it's REALLY good. Works well, quick, no catching so far, etc. I just wanted to put it out there, because I know that I'm always keeping my eye open for something that does an effective job but is pain free, and this is working great for me from what I can tell._

And here is the link from the Remington website: http://tinyurl.com/yulqmw

That is exactly the one I have, and I use the head shown in the main picture, not any of the other add-ons. And my original post was well over a year ago, and it's still working just fine and dandy!  

View attachment womans_groom_product_wpg-150.jpg


----------



## supersoup

i'm buying the AM endorsed thingy. that'll make my life much easier.


----------



## AnnMarie

supersoup said:


> i'm buying the AM endorsed thingy. that'll make my life much easier.



hahaha,.... oh man, now I'm a product spokesperson!


----------



## supersoup

AnnMarie said:


> hahaha,.... oh man, now I'm a product spokesperson!



yes, yes you are. who better to take suggestions from than the master of the art of booty shakin?!


----------



## Eclectic_Girl

AnnMarie said:


> hahaha,.... oh man, now I'm a product spokesperson!



Well, you're the reason I got mine. Not that I've had any use for it in the past...oh, now I'm depressed...


----------



## activistfatgirl

Eclectic_Girl said:


> Well, you're the reason I got mine. Not that I've had any use for it in the past...oh, now I'm depressed...



Oh no! We can't have depression in the personal grooming thread! Someone bring in the happiness SWAT team! Who's got the cookies?


----------



## AnnMarie

activistfatgirl said:


> Who's got the cookies?



Was I...... supposed to _share_ those?



:blush:


----------



## activistfatgirl

AnnMarie said:


> Was I...... supposed to _share_ those?



It's okay, the more I think about it, the less I want to share cookies with you all inside the "personal grooming" thread. Eww.

But you could've brought them to the Foodee board.


----------



## Ruby Ripples

LalaCity said:


> I use this device to remove all kinds of bodily fluff (sort of an electric tweezer):
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0001HYMGA/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
> 
> Yep. It's completely "pain free"...ok, maybe not -- maybe it's more akin to being tied up in Alberto Gonzalez's private dungeon -- but it works!
> 
> The one I have I purchased at Bed, Bath and Beyond, but I suppose you could just buy it from one of a million vendors online. Braun, the manufacturer, has a dozen different models, but from what I can tell, they're all pretty much the same.
> 
> It's turned out to be a very useful little weapon in my anti-body hair arsenal...
> 
> 
> P.S. I should say that I've used this device to do the whole "neatening up" thing downstairs, though I haven't exactly used it on the, ermm, _inner-labial_ region...I'd say it's safe to use in "that" area...the little rotating tweezers are tiny and never catch skin, only hair...



OMG how can you use a silkepil? A friend had one and I put it onto my leg and screamed with the pain when it had torn a tiny strip of hairs out. I find waxing much less painful and think this is an instrument of torture. Thinking of using one on my fandan brings tears to to my eyes and I'd be crossing my legs if I could! I can only assume that the pain of this depends on the type of hair you have, or... something, as I'm not a wimp and happily pluck my eyebrows and wax my legs with not a whimper.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard

I've got Girl Scout Thin Mints.... anybody want some??


----------



## Sweet Tooth

elle camino said:


> same here.
> especially since, having worked at like a dozen different salons over the years, i know what it's like behind the desk. the waxers HATE doing brazilians, and it's not like they take any doctortype oaths of confidentiality. if your waxer's got something to say about your anatomy, it will be said after you pay up and leave.
> noooo thanks.



I *have* heard the horror stories. No names attached, in what I've heard, but the judgment can be incredible. Not from everyone, obviously. I trust my pedicurist/waxer fully. But some people aren't into this part of the service industry because they love it AND they care about people. They just see it as a growth business. I heard one owner of a hair removal salon in a very well-to-do neighborhood complain about clients saying they had pain and needed numbing sprays. I've heard others complain about perfectly natural odor and unbleached anal areas. I guess I'd trust a gyno more, since they actually know what's expected down below, rather than just what the current aesthetic [and olfactory?] ideal might be. This is definitely one area where I'd be getting referrals or building a relationship, not just walking in to get one for the first time with someone I've never met.


----------



## Eclectic_Girl

Sweet Tooth said:


> I heard one owner of a hair removal salon in a very well-to-do neighborhood complain about clients saying they had pain and needed numbing sprays. I've heard others complain about perfectly natural odor and unbleached anal areas.



The Hell? I'm supposed to bleach my asshole now?! Not that I had ever planned to spread 'em so that a complete stranger could rip my pubes out by the roots, but my God, if anything deserves to be left alone to it's natural state...


----------



## Tooz

Eclectic_Girl said:


> The Hell? I'm supposed to bleach my asshole now?!



To me, that is such an incredibly ridiculous thing.


----------



## Sweet Tooth

Eclectic_Girl said:


> The Hell? I'm supposed to bleach my asshole now?! Not that I had ever planned to spread 'em so that a complete stranger could rip my pubes out by the roots, but my God, if anything deserves to be left alone to it's natural state...



I suppose it's similar to the natural progression of people who start off with one plastic surgery and end up looking like Michael Jackson gone wrong [or worse]. If your "lens" is personal hygiene aesthetics, I suppose there's always more and more that's not okay in its natural state.

And, yes, places do sell pucker bleach.


----------



## Butterbelly

Tooz said:


> To me, that is such an incredibly ridiculous thing.



DITTO.....OMG, how stupid!!!!


----------



## wtchmel

Sweet Tooth said:


> I unbleached anal areas. .



Ok, seriously, I honestly thought I'd heard of everything, because of the internet and adult bookstores. But I have never, ever, heard of bleaching the bung hole. :shocked: 
That's just taking the "whole" thing to far.


----------



## Jes

Tooz said:


> I'm scared of being all TMI, but what if you have some hair growth inside your outer lips? I really struggle with this, and it's definitely the biggest problem I have regarding this subject.



my guess (and yes, it's a guess, based on ME. n=1 haha) is that we all have hair there. I'm crazy. I can't see a damned thing but in the shower, i take a dull-ish razor and have at it. I soap up and go to town, in both directions. Yes, I've had accidents (with blood), but nothing I couldn't handle. Wouldn't do it the day of a date, though (though I have. tsk tsk).

Once, my gyne was like: oh, I see some trouble here...? And I sheepishly said: shaving accident. She took a second look and said: Yup, right here, I see double track marks (it was a double razor). haha. We had a good laugh. Which, for any of you who've been in the stirrups knows, is no easy feat.

Mad prop-y shout out to my supercool Doc, Dr. Reed (who, though in Philly, went to med school at my alma mater in Illinois and who talks about Star Trek and the Beverly Hillbillies during exams!) YEEHAW.


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye

AnnMarie said:


> Wow! Every depilatory product I've ever seen says don't use around mucous membranes, etc. I know it says bikini area, but I always considered that the sides/panty lines, etc.
> 
> Just saying, you're braver than me,.... I wouldn't put that stuff near all my sensitive girlie parts! LOL




Good Gracious, no! I agree. That stuff is dangerous. I have had a couple of chemical burns.
:doh:
Not unless you want to scream like a girl in a horror movie every time you pee (for three days!) should you be using that stuff on your special no-no places. lol 

I bought an Emjoi Optipro two years ago and it doubles as a torture device. Once in a while, when I'm feeling brave, I can use it there in lieu of razors. I've also had laser (not there! lol) hair removal sessions, though, because I have fair skin and dark hair (good candidate) and that, believe it or not, is not as painful as you'd think - just pricey. I'm a furry beast, so I have mucho experience in this game, to my (sometimes) chagrin!  I'd hope anyone doing a lot of this stuff or feeling they need to would just go to a salon and get waxed every so often. It'd save a lot of time, pain, and acrobatics.  Don't be shy!


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess!

I have SO suffered from burns on my fandango cheers to applying Immac then waltzing around in the nude and forgetting to watch the clock - the last burns were so bad I had to buy some topical anasthetic cream for the worst bits - :doh: 

BUT, that said I still use creams but am VERY vigilant to the length of time it is on as it is the much preferred and easier route to a smooooooooth fandango!

CeCe xx


----------



## out.of.habit

I just ordered the recent version of AM's favored product at Amazon. It's actually only $25 there. Here's a link: Remington WPG-250.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Tooz, I haven't read everyone's responses, but if you're asking how to shave your crotch area while you have a big stomach and can't see it, let me tell you how I do it. I run a bubble bath, add some Vaseline bath beads to soften the water/my skin. Lay back in it, put your legs up on the side of the tub to raise your pubic area, lather it up good and shave it that way. I can only partly see mine myself but I am able to be successful by touch. I avoid razor burns and such by softening the water first and using shave cream- and a good razor. 

Hope this helps (no, I don't cut myself because I go very slow)


----------



## Letiahna

out.of.habit said:


> I just ordered the recent version of AM's favored product at Amazon. It's actually only $25 there. Here's a link: Remington WPG-250.



I got that one at the local Target. It works very well and did exactly what I wanted it to do! Woo-hoo!


----------



## fidget555

I hope I can find someone willing to trim me. I am afraid to do it myself since I cannot see it up close...but want it done...


----------



## Ernest Nagel

Y'know, I used to burn the hair outta my nose with a lit kitchen match. The trick is just being ready to exhale hard when you see the smoke curling up. Oh....wait! :doh: <Notices he is the only guy here and backs sheepishly out.>:blush:


----------



## Ernest Nagel

Feeling awkward about my last post on this thread. Obviously that solution would be SO inappropriate for y'all's intentions. To make up for my transgression I thought I'd offer something really cutting edge and different:

http://www.macworld.com/article/44037/2005/04/podshave.html
 
Hope this helps? :bow:


----------



## Suze

Ernest Nagel said:


> Feeling awkward about my last post on this thread. Obviously that solution would be SO inappropriate for y'all's intentions. To make up for my transgression I thought I'd offer something really cutting edge and different:
> 
> http://www.macworld.com/article/44037/2005/04/podshave.html
> 
> Hope this helps? :bow:



why am i not even surprised?


----------



## Butterbelly

Ernest Nagel said:


> Feeling awkward about my last post on this thread. Obviously that solution would be SO inappropriate for y'all's intentions. To make up for my transgression I thought I'd offer something really cutting edge and different:
> 
> http://www.macworld.com/article/44037/2005/04/podshave.html
> 
> Hope this helps? :bow:



Seriously...I would not want a coochie shaving that plays music....that is just...um...too weird for me. :huh:


----------



## Fairest Epic

i actually just use the venus breeze razor. I have a tummy in the way, but i do it by feel in the shower. THe venus breeze has built in shave gel bars, and of all the methods ive tried, there was the least irritation with this. Plus, no cuts, and my stubble wasnt as stubbly...ummm haha is it bad that i'm blushing right now talking about this? haha..

umm..well yeah venus breeze ftw!


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye

LalaCity said:


> I use this device to remove all kinds of bodily fluff (sort of an electric tweezer):
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0001HYMGA/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
> 
> Yep. It's completely "pain free"...ok, maybe not -- maybe it's more akin to being tied up in Alberto Gonzalez's private dungeon -- but it works!
> 
> The one I have I purchased at Bed, Bath and Beyond, but I suppose you could just buy it from one of a million vendors online. Braun, the manufacturer, has a dozen different models, but from what I can tell, they're all pretty much the same.
> 
> It's turned out to be a very useful little weapon in my anti-body hair arsenal...
> 
> 
> P.S. I should say that I've used this device to do the whole "neatening up" thing downstairs, though I haven't exactly used it on the, ermm, _inner-labial_ region...I'd say it's safe to use in "that" area...the little rotating tweezers are tiny and never catch skin, only hair...



I like your wording ROFL It's completely pain-free, at least that's what it says on the box. HAHAHA. 

I bought an Emjoi Optipro about 5 yrs ago and posted about it on here before. Same topic. It's probably in the thread that's been linked here because I remember talking about this device before. It's brutal. It's painful. It's effective, but you have to have a high threshhold for pain. LOL  It's, in essence, the same type of machine as yours... an epilator


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Tooz, I haven't read everyone's responses, but if you're asking how to shave your crotch area while you have a big stomach and can't see it, let me tell you how I do it. I run a bubble bath, add some Vaseline bath beads to soften the water/my skin. Lay back in it, put your legs up on the side of the tub to raise your pubic area, lather it up good and shave it that way. I can only partly see mine myself but I am able to be successful by touch. I avoid razor burns and such by softening the water first and using shave cream- and a good razor.
> 
> Hope this helps (no, I don't cut myself because I go very slow)



That's the most efficient way, I think. I sincerely haven't touched the Optipro in ages. I'm rather frightened of it.


----------



## Raqui

Ok well my personal perferance is bare and the best way I have accomplished this is through at home sugering. Which is like waxing but much better. It helps take all the hair away and I only have to do it every 3 months.

Some will say NO LIKE WAXING OH PAINFUL. But it isnt that bad especially if you dont grow the giant bush before you do it.

I usually have my Man do it for me which is easy to learn to do and great for the man LOL

I use something called MOOM from http://www.drugstore.com

But i have found a way to do alot of it myself if neccsarry. I think this can apply also for those who trim I got a thin light bedsheet that i didnt want cut a strip and put it under belly and tie up around behind the neck or for some it would work to just tie tightly behind your back so it works as a lifting tighting girdle. Leaves your area more exposed for working with. 

Raqui


----------



## Neen

This might be TMI but, hell, i'll say it anyways.. the way i 'groom' down below is to either stand in the shower, lather up with some 'bikini zone-anti nick gel' and let it foam up for 3 min. then hold my 'pouch' belly back with my hand, while i lean down and start shaving, so i can see what i'm doing and not cut myself horribly... Usually lift my leg on the side of the tub, and shave. Works like a charm! After, i rub myself with a combination of tea tree oil strongly diluted with water, so i can't get ingrown hairs. Then....done! smooth as a baby's behind! (For a day) Then it starts all over again!
I also, don't use any kind of fancy razors, just plain ole' disposibles, but i recently got the 'milk and honey' intuition razor..and use that.. LOVE IT!


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

AnnMarie said:


> That is exactly the one I have, and I use the head shown in the main picture, not any of the other add-ons. And my original post was well over a year ago, and it's still working just fine and dandy!




Checked out ebay and there are a few listings although shipping is a bit high...I'm gonna shop around and get me one since I'm due for a new trimmer. :blush:


http://search.ebay.com/search/search.dll?from=R40&_trksid=m37&satitle=trim+and+shape&category0=


----------



## Shosh

I get a wax every month. Ladies please don't feel that just because you are big you can't get one done for fear of embarrasment etc. All of the ladies that I have been to for waxing have been so caring and professional, and they told me that they routinely wax people of all shapes and sizes.
Having somebody else do it is so much easier.


----------



## ashmamma84

Susannah said:


> I get a wax every month. Ladies please don't feel that just because you are big you can't get one done for fear of embarrasment etc. All of the ladies that I have been to for waxing have been so caring and professional, and they told me that they routinely wax people of all shapes and sizes.
> Having somebody else do it is so much easier.



Yep -- I get waxed once a month too. It's nice that my aestetician is a big girl too. And even if she wasn't, it's all hair and skin to her anyway.


----------



## Suze

im not really afraid too strip off...or the pain.
what bugs me is what they'll say afterwards...in the back rooms. 
my thinner friend think thats uncomfortable too.


----------



## MaryClaire

ashmamma84 said:


> Yep -- I get waxed once a month too. It's nice that my aestetician is a big girl too. And even if she wasn't, it's all hair and skin to her anyway.




Ahmamma, I'd love to know where you go. I think I recall reading in a post somewhere before that you were from Chicago - am I right?? I would really love to do this but I'm verrrry uncomfortable going just anywhere...

Thanks!!


----------



## ashmamma84

MaryClaire said:


> Ahmamma, I'd love to know where you go. I think I recall reading in a post somewhere before that you were from Chicago - am I right?? I would really love to do this but I'm verrrry uncomfortable going just anywhere...
> 
> Thanks!!



Yup - I live in Chicago; I go to Kiva Day Spa in Macy's...I've also gone to Honey Child and have had it done there too with great results! The staff is really welcoming and friendly; if you are nervous about it, you don't have to take everything off at once...you can just get a regular bikini and build up to a brazilian. 

http://www.spasalon.com/honeychild/


----------



## MaryClaire

ashmamma84 said:


> Yup - I live in Chicago; I go to Kiva Day Spa in Macy's...I've also gone to Honey Child and have had it done there too with great results! The staff is really welcoming and friendly; if you are nervous about it, you don't have to take everything off at once...you can just get a regular bikini and build up to a brazilian.
> 
> http://www.spasalon.com/honeychild/



Thank you so much for the response!!! I think I'm going to give it a whirl


----------



## ashmamma84

MaryClaire said:


> Thank you so much for the response!!! I think I'm going to give it a whirl



Your welcome! Enjoy!


----------



## Mindee

I am fully waxed from front to back. Originally I shaved myself, and then my husband took over the barbering. I decided to get waxed, and I will tell you that the first couple of times it hurt like hell!! But after the first couple of times it hurt less and less, and now I really don't think anything about it. Over the past 5-6 years I have only had 2 women do the waxing, and they were and are very professional. I am not at all concerned about them going into the back room and laughing. Another thing I will tell you as that as you continue to wax, the hair grows back less & less, and now, it's really not much of a job. In the beginning it was tough because I am capable of growing the black forest down there, but now, it's really a very simple job. I would recommend waxing to most anyone. Hope this helps.


----------



## onetrulyshy

The Remington WPG-250 is on sale at Target for 17.99. It came with a very nice case that actually has a full manicure kit also.


----------



## BBWDREAMLOVER

Violet_Beauregard said:


> First off yes, my stomach gets in the way. I kinda do what AnnMarie does, but I use a lotion hair remover. I sit on the bed like she described, but I put a table top mirror in front of me and spread the gel where I want it to go. I then sit there...it only takes about 5 minutes, then shower it off. Works like a charm...no mess, no stubble.
> 
> Here is what I use: http://www.sallyhansen.com/bd/lotion_hr.cfm
> 
> Also using the lotion...it doesn't sting and you can put it everywhere Tooz...even the area you asked about, and it removes there too.
> 
> This stuff doesn't have the best smell, and it will linger for a day...just slightly, so be sure and use it several days before you might be "with" someone.


I also use a hair remover, Nair Bikini area, leave it on 4 mins, wash it off with a washcloth. I don't have stubble the next it stays smooth for over a week. I'm trying the spray bottle tonight actually hopefully it's even easier  smells like Kiwi to


----------



## LisaInNC

Eh I dont groom...I look like i have buckwheat in a thighlock


----------



## Shosh

Violet_Beauregard said:


> I am woman hear me roar! LOL
> 
> I imagine that a depilatory would affect everyone differently depending on their skin type. My skin is not overly sensitive...even in that area. (except to a cute guy's touch!!) I'm just lucky I guess, that this method works for me!



I have been wondering about using a depilatory myself, but I cannot find one that says it is ok to use in that region.

I get waxed every month, but I would like to try this also. Should I? Will I burn myself, or are they just saying that to be extra careful etc?


----------



## gildalive

Any ladies in the NYC metro area have a salon they'd recommend for waxing?


----------



## Rowan

LisaInNC said:


> Eh I dont groom...I look like i have buckwheat in a thighlock



LOL too funny.....


----------



## No-No-Badkitty

I tried shaving once or twice and lived through the horrible razorburn, itchy grow back, and numerous in-grown hairs. 

NEVER AGAIN....


----------



## ashmamma84

No-No-Badkitty said:


> I tried shaving once or twice and lived through the horrible razorburn, itchy grow back, and numerous in-grown hairs.
> 
> NEVER AGAIN....



Yeah, that's the reason I won't ever shave...cause it's like hot fiyah between your thighs when it grows back. Waxing is the only way to go for me.


----------



## Inflatable Girl

I originally picked this place b/c I was entertained by the name, but she turned out to be amazing.
Ladies, if you are in the Bay Area and looking to someone professional, quick and (relatively) discomfort free, check out Lonni's Punani Waxing 1756 18th St
San Francisco.

I would never go anyplace else.


----------



## Shosh

Inflatable Girl said:


> I originally picked this place b/c I was entertained by the name, but she turned out to be amazing.
> Ladies, if you are in the Bay Area and looking to someone professional, quick and (relatively) discomfort free, check out Lonni's Punani Waxing 1756 18th St
> San Francisco.
> 
> I would never go anyplace else.




The name of the salon though.


----------



## canadianbbw4u

Inflatable Girl said:


> I originally picked this place b/c I was entertained by the name, but she turned out to be amazing.
> Ladies, if you are in the Bay Area and looking to someone professional, quick and (relatively) discomfort free, check out Lonni's Punani Waxing 1756 18th St
> San Francisco.
> 
> I would never go anyplace else.




Ok its 5 am and I just read this. I cant stop laughing at the name!!!! LMFAO...


----------



## AshleyEileen

I use Veet In Shower for Sensitive Skin.
I love it and I only need to use it about once every month or so.







My boy even uses it. ahahaha


----------



## Shosh

AshleyEileen said:


> I use Veet In Shower for Sensitive Skin.
> I love it and I only need to use it about once every month or so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My boy even uses it. ahahaha




Does it sting?


----------



## AshleyEileen

Susannah said:


> Does it sting?



Not at all.
I've never had a problem with it.


----------



## Shosh

AshleyEileen said:


> Not at all.
> I've never had a problem with it.



Maybe I will try it in between waxes.


----------



## AshleyEileen

Susannah said:


> Maybe I will try it in between waxes.



I'd suggest trying it on your legs first to make sure you're not allergic to it.


----------



## activistfatgirl

Do you ladies have, like, vulvas of steel? I'm pretty sure I'd have third-degree burns on my lady bits if I used one of those creme things.

Even so, I'm still going to try. I'm sure a really upset post on the annoyance thread will be forthcoming.


----------



## fatgirlflyin

activistfatgirl said:


> Do you ladies have, like, vulvas of steel? I'm pretty sure I'd have third-degree burns on my lady bits if I used one of those creme things.
> 
> Even so, I'm still going to try. I'm sure a really upset post on the annoyance thread will be forthcoming.




HA! I've used the cremes on my ladybits and if you aren't careful you will have burns. Crying out loud when you pee kind of burns. So be careful!

If you can get the timing down though it works well. Best thing I've found for hair removal so far. I'm too chicken to get waxed.


----------



## Sugar Magnolia

Ella Bella said:


> HA! I've used the cremes on my ladybits and if you aren't careful you will have burns. Crying out loud when you pee kind of burns. So be careful!
> 
> If you can get the timing down though it works well. Best thing I've found for hair removal so far. I'm too chicken to get waxed.



Listen to Ella! Definitely be VERY careful. Chemical burns on your hoo-hoo is miserable. I mean, I've heard it is. :doh:


----------



## Cors

activistfatgirl said:


> Do you ladies have, like, vulvas of steel? I'm pretty sure I'd have third-degree burns on my lady bits if I used one of those creme things.
> 
> Even so, I'm still going to try. I'm sure a really upset post on the annoyance thread will be forthcoming.



LOL! Vulvas of steel indeed. 

I'm scared of burns, but waxing is fine.


----------



## Ivy

activistfatgirl said:


> Do you ladies have, like, vulvas of steel? I'm pretty sure I'd have third-degree burns on my lady bits if I used one of those creme things.
> 
> Even so, I'm still going to try. I'm sure a really upset post on the annoyance thread will be forthcoming.



i tried one once, i burnt my bits!

personally, i get a brazilian wax every other month. it doesn't hurt me much at all, but i also have a crazy high pain tolerance.


----------



## AshleyEileen

activistfatgirl said:


> Do you ladies have, like, vulvas of steel? I'm pretty sure I'd have third-degree burns on my lady bits if I used one of those creme things.
> 
> Even so, I'm still going to try. I'm sure a really upset post on the annoyance thread will be forthcoming.



It's not like I'm masturbating with the tube of Veet. ahahaha


----------



## LunaLove

I use creams occasionaly too, its never burrned down there for me at all. I find shaving way more irritating to my skin.


----------



## fatgirlflyin

Ivy said:


> i tried one once, i burnt my bits!
> 
> personally, i get a brazilian wax every other month. it doesn't hurt me much at all, but i also have a crazy high pain tolerance.



I wanna do the waxing but I've got a piercing and I'm scared to death that it will get ripped out! That's the kind of luck I have.


----------



## Shosh

I think I am going to stick to getting waxed. It is more expensive, but safer.


----------



## phatfatgirl

I wouldn't mind the shaving.. but i'm one who gets ridiculous ingrown hairs, that have on more than one occasion turned into a boil..or is it hairbump? they still hurt the freaking same tho!  
But .... I think i'm going to try that cute lil battery operated shaver thing. lol Think that'll cause the same problem as razors do?


----------



## ashmamma84

phatfatgirl said:


> I wouldn't mind the shaving.. but i'm one who gets ridiculous ingrown hairs, that have on more than one occasion turned into a boil..or is it hairbump? they still hurt the freaking same tho!
> But .... I think i'm going to try that cute lil battery operated shaver thing. lol Think that'll cause the same problem as razors do?



The reason I don't shave is because of the ingrown hair thing too...waxing is better for me. I don't get the awful bumps or itching. It's more costly, but it lasts alot longer and leaves me feeling soft and sex-ay.  The battery operated thing is just like a trimmer, no? So I'm wondering if it would shave as close as a regular razor...?


----------



## phatfatgirl

I don't think it'll shave as low as a razor, but i don't mind some fuzz... but the method of "scissors" that I'm using now... i really wouldn't recommend it. lol
But geez... i could almost do cornrolls! 
or is that TMI?? lol


----------



## ashmamma84

phatfatgirl said:


> I don't think it'll shave as low as a razor, but i don't mind some fuzz... but the method of "scissors" that I'm using now... i really wouldn't recommend it. lol
> But geez... i could almost do cornrolls!
> or is that TMI?? lol



lmao! girl! i'm tryna drink my tea and you got me all effed up!  that reminds me of a scene in norbit when rasputia gets a wax and finds her mans police whistle after the lady takes off her bush.


----------



## phatfatgirl

lmao...
ohh yeah, i definitely remember that part..I went to see it at the movies, and didn't laugh nearly as much as I did when I eventually saw it at home! OMG I noticed so much more.. lol ..
Wanna see a bitch come down the slide? I'll show you a bitch come down the slide!
lol


----------



## BrunetteBeauty80

I will contribute and say that I have used the cream hair remover before and I got burns. I use it on my legs and underarms with absolutely no problem. I thought...ahh it is kind of like underarm hair...:doh:

I seriously wouldn't and couldn't let my boyfriend near me for a week. I have a very high tolerance for pain, but it hurt. Kudos to those who use it and don't get burned, but man...I will never do that again!


----------

